# Versionierung im Web?



## SaschaLR (31. Mrz 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe mich bisher überhaupt nicht selbst um CVS oder Subversion oder sowas gekümmert. Ich arbeite zwar mit CVS in der Maloche, aber habe keinen Schimmer was so alles dahinter steckt.

Seit ich immer öfter auf wechselnden Rechnern privat programmiere wäre es eine prima Sache per CVS, Subversion oder sonstwas, immer einfach überall den gleichen Stand zu haben (von den Vorteilen der Versionierung mal abgesehen).

Das hilft mir aber alles nix, wenn ich zu Hause auf irgendeinem meiner Systeme so einen Server installiere, denn dann komm ich ja ausserhalb meiner 4 Wände nicht daran ... und per dyndns muss ja auch nicht immer laufen.

Daher meine Frage: Kann ich irgendwo im Web einen kostenlos "Versionierungs-Server" nutzen. Gibt es irgendwo akzeptable Angebote, wie es ja auch kostenlos Homepages gibt? Wäre nur schade, wenn plötzlich im Quellcode Werbung auftaucht  ... Wenn ja, kann jemand einen Anbieter empfehlen oder von einem abraten? 

Vielen Dank, schönes WE euch allen
Sascha


----------



## AlArenal (31. Mrz 2006)

Wenn du deinene Kram als Open Source rausbringen mahst.. SourceForge & Co...

Ansonsten miete dir nen virtuellen Root-Server an und installier Subversion. Ist auch nicht teurer als daheim die Karre laufen zu lassen und per DynDNS....


----------



## SaschaLR (31. Mrz 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du deinene Kram als Open Source rausbringen mahst.. SourceForge & Co....



Kann dort jeder meinen Source einsehen oder kann ich das auch für mich privat halten? Ich denke eher ersteres, was?


----------



## AlArenal (31. Mrz 2006)

Ersteres.


----------



## SaschaLR (31. Mrz 2006)

Ok, danke so weit! 

Kennt jemand einen Service bei dem ich meinen Code nur bestimmten Leute zugänglich machen kann?


----------



## byte (31. Mrz 2006)

Von CVS Hosting hab ich auch noch nie was gehört. Mach was AlArenal sagt und miete Dir nen virtuellen Server. Da kannste laufen lassen, was Du willst. Gibt da einige günstige Angebote, z.b. für Hosteurope ab 9.99 im Monat.


----------



## AlArenal (31. Mrz 2006)

Hab letztens noch irgendwo welche für nen 5er gesehen...


----------



## SaschaLR (31. Mrz 2006)

Ok, danke, danke 

Aber das wäre für mich echt nur ein Benefit. Und bevor ich für den Spass Geld ausgebe lade ich es lieber per Ant auf nen FTP-Server... da es mir ja wie gesagt mehr um das "Überall verfügbar" als um die Versionierung geht.

Aber danke für die Auskünfte


----------

